# Textured Walls



## DenverPainter (Jun 8, 2009)

Blue painters' tape on textured walls; what a pain! What EASY way do you recommend to get nice clean lines on textured walls?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tape it, caulk it, wipe it, paint it, pull it!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*No Easy Way*

The proper quality product, proper quality tools, and a quality technician (experience) are needed for this
In other words: cut it with a brush
Tape to cut lines, never a good option for so many reasons, will only mess you up even more when textures are involved

Tape is a tool, not a crutch
Tape is to reduce splatter...not cut lines

* If you are spraying, then you need to switch off your sequence and/or tools...and/or reconsider spraying


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I've seen this question umpteen times around here. We don't (or rarely) have this problem in the UK. Textured walls and ceilings always have a 1" margin line around the perimeter of the textured surface - The texturer takes a 1" brush and smooths the area around the edges. This is so you can get a clean cut for painting :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe get a lazer level and shoot a line on the wall, just cut to line... other than that just trying to be straight with your cut line.


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

DenverPainter said:


> Blue painters' tape on textured walls; what a pain! What EASY way do you recommend to get nice clean lines on textured walls?


I may be back in Denver in a couple weeks after I was there in March. Yeah, all textured walls and ceiling with rounded corners. Cut in all by hand and keeping the line as best as I could. Came out great. Rounded corners are a pain in the ass. Basically took my roller and tried to keep the line across. I do like the caulk idea. I was working with a knock down texture.


----------



## modhippee (May 28, 2009)

*Masking tape & Cha*

I agree that getting a clean line on a textured surface with masking tape alone is very tricky. Here's some basic tips.. 

My tip for the slightly textured wall is FrogTape I have been using it by reading some threads i found on this forum..

Important factor is how much can you press it down!! For the fery heavy textured wall it is virtually impossible to fill in all of the nooks and crannies on the surface,


But...Achieving a clean paint line on a textured surface is not impossible, though; it just requires a little extra work. Here's my $0.02


*Basecoat color*

If you have the basecoat color that you are applying the masking tape on, apply tape and paint the edge of the masking tape with that basecoat color to seal the tape edge in the low spots of the texture. Allow the paint to dry and then paint using your contrast color.


*Paintable Caulk*

Apply tape and then apply a paintable caulk to the edges of the tape. Wipe the excess caulk. Allow the caulk to dry and then paint.

If your surface is lightly textured, using the above techniques may not be necessary. Be sure to firmly press the tape edges down using a putty knife or 5-in-1 tool. 



Aaron M


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Once again I have to recommend you guys try Peel Bond instead of caulk for the tape edge. Easier, faster and if you use PB already, just put a bit in a small wide mouth jar and use a 1" for a quick seal on the tape. Snappy!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I like the peel bond idea! Maybe trim magic even. Are you just trying to cut a line on a regular 90 degree corner, wall to ceiling? If for some reason you can't cut that try taking a trim sanding sponge with an angled corner and sand yourself a line.


----------

